# ارجو مساعدتي في عطل في جهاز CBC موديل Sysmex KX-21 والعطل هو Repnelish Diluen t



## قسوم (3 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله ​الي اهل الخبره في قسم المختبرات ارجو مساعدتي في عطل في جهاز 
 CBCموديل Sysmex KX-21 والعطل هو ارجو الرد في اسرع وقت ممكن كما ارجو ممن لديه Service manual


----------



## sollyforever02 (19 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أخى العزيز Service manual كبير جدا ممكن مراسلتى على [email protected]

أخوكم فالله 

محمد سليمان​*


----------



## صاعق2004 (19 يناير 2010)

أخوتي الأعزاء

أنا أبحث عن برنامج حاسوبي يمكن ربطه بهذا الجهاز ( sysmex kx-21n ) . أو حتى معرفة طريقة عمل برنامج لذلك. الجهاز معه وصلة للربط بالحاسوب (RS232) ولكني لا أعلم كيفية إرسال الجهاز للنتائج للحاسوب .

أرجو منكم المساعدة العاجلة .

تحياتي...،،،


----------



## sollyforever02 (23 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركته

أخى العزيز محمد أشكرك كثبرا على ثقتك و أتمنى أن أكون عند حسن ظنك وأعتزر عن التأخرفى الرد , لقد كنت أبحث عن مطلبك.
بخصوص ربط جهاز الحاسب بجهاز عد الدم Sysmex KX-21N فان ما أعرفه فى هذا الموضوع هو التالى :

1- يكون من ضمن محتويات (accessories) جهاز Sysmex KX-21N سلك لربط الجهاز بالحاسب وأيضا CD به البرنامج الخاص بذلك الذى يتم تنزيله على الحاسب.
2- أنت لست بحاجه لعمل أى برنامج بأى لغة برمجه لربط الجهازين.
3- يمكنك أن تجد تفاصيل أكثر تحت عنوان Host Options فى كتالوج التشغيل (Operation Manual).
4- اذا كنت مستخدم للجهاز فى معمل أو مستشفى أنصحك بالتوجه للشركه الوكيله للجهاز فى بلدك , أما اذا كنت تعمل فى الشركه الوكيله فيجب على المورد للجهاز من الخارج (شركة Sysmex العالميه) ان يعطيك تلك المعلومات .
5- ال service manual لا يحتوى على أى معلوماى اضافيه و سوف أرسل ما ذكر عن ال host data فى ملف.

مع الأسف الشديد فان هذه هى المعلومات المتوفره لدى فى الوقت الحالى , و فى حالة اذا علم احد منا أى شىء جديد فعليه ان يخبر الطرف الاخر.


أخوك فالله
محمد سليمان


----------



## صاعق2004 (24 يناير 2010)

لك من الشكر أجزله يا أخ محمد على هذه المعلومات وجزاك الله خير الجزاء على تعبك
أنا أعمل مبرمج حاسوب في المستشفى وقمت بتصميم نظام لتخزين جميع نتائج فحوصات المعمل وكنت أود أن أربط الجهاز بالبرنامج الذي صممته. مع العلم أن المستشفى لا يملك أي CD للجهاز وحتى الشركة الموردة لا تملك ذلك الــ CD ولم يستلمه المستشفى مع الجهاز.
كنت أتمنى لو أن أحد الأعضاء لديه ذلك الـ CD وقام برفعه الى الانترنت لكى أستطيع تحميله. 

أثناء بحثي في الانترنت وجدت هذا الموضوع
http://www.experts-exchange.com/Microsoft/Applications/FoxPro/Q_24441096.html

ولكن المعلومات التي به غير كافية لأني لا أملك الــ CD الخاص بالجهاز .

على العموم أنا أعدك أخ محمد لو وجدت الــ CD واستطعت أن أربط الجهاز ، سأضع الشرح المفصل لذلك في هذا المنتدى.

مع تحياتي....،،،


----------



## بندر الدلابيح (28 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اذا امكن الاخ محمد سليمان او الاخ قسوم ارسال ال service manual الى
[email protected] 
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## أشرف الحسن (29 يناير 2010)

أخي الكريم،،، هذا الإرور يعني ان عليك تبديل محلول الCellpack الذي يوجد خارج الجهاز في كرتونة،،، وذلك نظرا لإنتهائه،،، او من الممكن أن الأنبوب الموصول بهذا المحلول مثني ولهذا فهو لا يسحب من المحلول،،،، إنتبه لهذا المحلول وإذا أردت أي شيء يمكنك التواصل معي على الإيميل [email protected]
أخوك أشرف الحسن


----------



## أشرف الحسن (29 يناير 2010)

تجدون مرفقا لكم ال service manual لجهاز عد كريات الدم نوع sysmex kx21N 
لا تنسونا من صالح دعاءكم
أخوكم أشرف الحسن
[email protected]


----------



## سمسم ماهر (2 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وغفر الله لك ولوالديك
ولكن اعتقد ان هذا ليس service manual ولكن perational maual ارجو افادتي بال passward الخاصه بال setting وارجو ارسال service manual علي ايميلي وهو 
[email protected]


----------



## sollyforever02 (2 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركته

أخى العزيز , ال password هى ان تضغط مره واحده على التوالى من لوحة مفاتيح الجهاز على التالى :*
*C 9 -/. 0*
*و هذا وانت على وضع ال Ready الذى يكون ظاهر فيه النتائج وبعد الضغط على تلك المفاتيح ستجد حرف S قد كتب على الشاشه فى الركن العلوى من الشمال و هذا يعنى انك دخلت فى ال Service Mode و بعد ذلك تضغط على زر ال Select ستجد أن الاختيارات قد زادت من 8 فى الحاله العاديه الى 9 فى حالة ال Service Mode حيث أن الاختيار رقم 9 هو للصيانه.*​

*ملحوظه هامه : لا تغير فى شىء اذا كنت لا تعرف ما تفعله حتى لا تضر بالجهاز.*
* 


أخوك فالله
محمد سليمان​*​


----------



## سمسم ماهر (3 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله اخي محمد سليمان ولك اود ان اعرف كيفيه عمل calibration للصفائح وباقي ال parameter بخلاف HGB&HCT .


----------



## أشرف الحسن (4 فبراير 2010)

أعتذر عن هذا الخطأ
سأقوم بإرفاق أجزاء كتيب الصيانة للجهاز على ثلاث ردود
في كل رد تجدون ثلاث ملفات
والله ولي التوفيق
لا تنسونا يا جماعة من صالح الدعاء
أخوكم
أشرف الحسن


----------



## أشرف الحسن (4 فبراير 2010)

وهذا الرد الثاني يحتوي على ثلاث أجزاء أخرى
أشرف الحسن


----------



## أشرف الحسن (4 فبراير 2010)

وهذه المشاركة الثالثة والتي تحتوي على ثلاث أجزاء أخرى من كتيب الصيانة
أشرف الحسن


----------



## أشرف الحسن (4 فبراير 2010)

ويبقى لدينا المخططات،،، ولكن وللأسف مساحتها كبيرة ولم أستطع إرفاقها،،، أرجو مراسلتي على ايميلي أو وضع ايميلك هنا حتى أتمكن من ارسالها إليكم،،، وكل من وضع ايميله هنا قمت بإرسال هذه الأجزاء بما فيها المخططات له على الإيميل،،،، لا تنسونا يا إخوان من صالح الدعاء
والله ولي التوفيق 
أخوكم أشرف الحسن


----------



## المهندس السنيدي (5 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير اخي اشرف 

وكل هذا بميزان حسناتك اخي اشرف 


والمخططات نعم نحتاج لها 

وهذا ايميلي 

[email protected]


----------



## بندر الدلابيح (6 فبراير 2010)

اخــــــــــــــي أشــرف الحســــــــن 


جزاك الله كــــــــــــــــل خير..... وجعلة في ميزان حسنـــــــــاتك ان شاء الله


----------



## Creatives (20 فبراير 2010)

رجاءا المساعدة في تحوير computer power supply لاخراج 30 فولت مع 5 امبير و ذلك لتغذية جهاز CBC شركة Mindray مع الشكر و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## dhiary (21 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لكم عل المعلومات


----------



## egwan (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*

*جزاك الله خيرا اخي الفاضل*

* و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك *

* برجاء ارسال *المخططات على ايميلي


ahmed_soft (at) hotmail.com

​


----------



## ودالخضر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا كتير شباب علي هذه المعلومات جعل الله بكل حرف فيها الف حسنة في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## ودالخضر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي الكريم اضافه الي كلام الشباب .. هذه الرسالة تظهر اذا كان المحلول المستخدم غير محلول الشركة المورده فتاكد انا المحلول المستخدم هو محلول الشكره المورده Sysmex واذا ما ظبط يمكن المراسله علي الايميل blac[email protected]


----------



## aartb (13 يناير 2011)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة 
وفي عملي نحتاج للمخططات 
ارجوا إرسلها على إيميلي 
aartb303(at)yahoo.com


----------



## katanoma (19 يناير 2011)

الف الف شكر
جزاكم الله الف خير.....


----------



## katanoma (19 يناير 2011)

الله ينطيك الصحة والعافية والتوفيق يارب يارب يارب


----------



## م_محمد متولى (20 يناير 2011)

قسوم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله ​
> الي اهل الخبره في قسم المختبرات ارجو مساعدتي في عطل في جهاز
> CBCموديل Sysmex KX-21 والعطل هو ارجو الرد في اسرع وقت ممكن كما ارجو ممن لديه Service manual


 السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

اول حاجة نتئكد من عبوة محلول المخفف Diluent ممتلئة 
ثانى حاجة تعمل اختبار على M V 2-2 ممكن يكون مسدود
ثالث ممكن تكون Float switch بالعامية العوامة الموجوده بجوار 
Waste chamber تحتاج الى تنظيف عشان ممكن تكون معلقة و مش بتتحرك لان لما بيتملى بالمحلول المخفف المفروض ان العوامة ترتفع و تعطى امر ان المحلول موجود غير كده هيكون فى Repnelish Diluent

الله الموفق 
م محمد متولى


----------



## mohammad.m1985 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

تسلم اخوية العزيز على مجهودك وتعبك وممكن المخططات بدزن زحمة وهذا ايميلي
[email protected]
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابوالشوش2 (7 ديسمبر 2011)

تسلم اخى الكريم وهذا ايميلى
[email protected]


----------



## ahmed.nesta13 (15 ديسمبر 2011)

[email protected] المخططات بالله عليك يا اخي الفاضل


----------



## hellm2008 (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*جهاز sysmex kx 21n يعطى pressure /vac error و not ready و back ground error ماذا يمكن أنم يكون العطل وكيف أبدأ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ أجو الافادة سريعا إميلى [email protected] *


----------



## ابكر ذيبين (27 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي على هذه الملفات المفيده جدا


----------



## م:أبوحبيبه (9 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله لك وتقبل منا ومنك وزادك علمآ ويأجرك بعطائك هدا خير الجزاء 
لو تكرمت الله يرضى عنك ممكن ترسل لى المخططات جزاك الله خيرآ .
أخوك ابو حبيبة [email protected]


----------



## majd82_m (16 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي أشرف الحسن . و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
أرجو منك ارسال المخططات على ايميلي
[email protected]


----------



## mohabd28eg (27 ديسمبر 2013)

هتلاقي اكتر من سبب
يمكن احدهم او الاهم
ان Penumatic motor لا يعمل


----------



## amrokhalifaosman (7 يناير 2014)

Turns the solenoid valve for diluent aspiration ON until the float switch turns OFF. When the error is resolved, the system enters the ready mode.


----------



## almadari (23 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله الف خير


----------

